# Грыжа межпозвонковая поясничного отдела



## ala (24 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте  .Мне 37 лет вес 68 рост 170 , примерно с 28 лет периодически беспокоили боли в пояснице. год  боли усилились , больница капельницы помогли на время . беспокоит ноющая боль в пояснице отдающая в левую ногу -онемение ноги, сидеть невозможно,но надо работать,работа оффисная, заключение мрт : за год наблюдаеться отрицательная динамика за счет увеличения в сегменте L5-S1 медианного грыжевого выпячивания диска в сагиттальном размере до 8,0 мм в поперечном около 16,0 мм,  которое деформирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, с возможной заинтересованностью в латеральных карманах позвоночного канала корешков спинномозговых нервов S 1.межпозванковые отверстия не сужены. Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение нужно делать операцию или можно прибегнуть к другому лечению .Месяц назад лежала в больнице, капелтницы-уколы, результат только на время.Боль стала отдавать в левую ногу при хотьбе и длительном сидении, лекгое неменние, покалывание как судорга. Жизнь на обезбаливающих проходит.Ходить в принципе можно без боли,но сидеть невозможно.Благодарю за ответ.была на консультации у нейрохирурга рекомендовано оперативное лечение.но сказали сама решиться должна на операцию.другой нейрохирург сказал чтобы подождала до декабря сделала контрольное МРТ и тогда решим на операцию идти или нет,это свяно с тем что грыжа медианная и ее трудно достать,необходими будет просверливать часть позвонков,вроде так он сказал.


----------



## Колокол (24 Авг 2016)

*ala*, две-три недели проведенные в больнице вас не вылечат (вы сами в этом убедились). Там вам должны были снять острую фазу и задать вектор вашего самостоятельного лечения. Вам необходимо поменять образ жизни. Причем не важно какой путь изберете - консервативный или оперативный.
В вашем сообщении вы не ничего не упомянули про ЛФК. Надеюсь, что вы его регулярно делаете и выполняете правильно.
А чтобы вы могли оценить, что вас будет ожидать после операции - загляните в эту ветку форума:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25723/
Консервативное же лечение потребует немалых усилий, а главное времени - с вашей стороны, и квалификации и опыта со стороны врача, который вас будет лечить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2016)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Авг 2016)

Проводимое в течение года консервативное лечение оказалось малоэффективным, что является одним из показаний к  оперативному лечению в плановом порядке. 
Другое дело, что лечение проводится по схемам "времён Очакова и покоренья Крыма". Если есть возможность пройти комплексное лечение у грамотного врача мануальной терапии (вертеброневролога) - проходите. Если нет такой возможности - обращайтесь к нейрохирургам.


----------



## La murr (25 Авг 2016)

*ala*, здравствуйте!
Тема про показания к операции - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/575/


----------



## ala (28 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?


Здравствуйте тему читала. Администратор помог ее найти спасибо. Может лечат консервативно не совсем правильно, вот поэтому и нет результата. Какое бы вы предложили лечение в моем случае?? Медикаментозно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2016)

И медикаменты, и физиотерапия, и Блокады, и мануальная, и много лфк, и главное много терпения.
Если тему прочитали, то как считаете, есть показания к операции ? И если есть, то какие - плановые или неотложные?


----------



## ala (8 Сен 2016)

Боль присутствует постоянно но в течении дня меняет свой характер.Утром терпимая к обеду усиливается сидеть невозможно,постоянно двигаюсь на стуле,пройдусь вроде
бы опять можно терпеть этот ад,иногда боль отдает в ногу и ягодица с бедром как будто сводит судорога.Еще такое дело не знаю от этого или нет проблемы со стулом запоры. но чувствительность и рефлексы присутствуют все манипуляции невролога ощущаю.а спина болит((( .врачи говорят что я должна сама решить оперироваться или нет, но выбор сложно сделать.конечно.но нейрохирург говорит что все равно я к ним приду.

А еще сказал нейрохирург что если собираюсь на операцию то блокаду лучше не делать т к там в позвонках из за этого что то как желе становиться ???? незнаю так ли это может я конечно непоняла правильно


----------



## ala (13 Сен 2016)

http://rgho.st/7Gjqr8TR2 ссылка на мрт пож посмотрите.


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2016)

*ala*, Вы успешно опубликовали снимки в своём личном профиле.
Пожалуйста, разархивируйте файлы самостоятельно и разместите снимки в своей теме.
У врачей нет времени и возможности работать с архивами.
Спасибо за понимание!


----------

